# update on starving mini / Buttercup



## Robin_C (Jun 24, 2004)

Diane/Krazyhorses made a courageous decision this week to allow CMHR to assume Buttercup's care. If you're not familiar with her story, there are back-threads to check. Suffice it to say, Buttercup was in a pitiable state when Diane found her at an unscrupulous horse trader's stable in central Florida. Without Diane's intervention, undoubtedly Buttercup's days on Earth were rapidly coming to a close. Thanks to Diane for jumping in there and bringing Buttercup home with her; double-thanks, too, for donating Buttercup to CMHR so she could receive the degree of medical care she so needs and deserves.

I can tell you all that had I not been so shocked at the emaciated state of this horse, I just would have broken down and cried. Diane had done a wonderful job in the week she had owned her -- she was rehydrated, had been clipped, bathed and medicated, so I did not even get to see her at her worst!

Buttercup was transported directly to a veterinary clinic for in-patient care. The little silver dapple mare settled in nicely in her huge private stall at the clinic, bedded to her pasterns in clean, fluffy shavings, with a big pile of yummy hay. You could tell she had immediately won over the hospital staff, and looked pleased with her accommodations when I left.






I was both eager and somewhat reluctant to hear the vet's initial opinion today. Fortunately I was able to breathe a little sigh of relief after the vet made her report:

1) Besides the obvious state of malnutrition (basically just skin over bones), Buttercup has a severe case of COPD/heaves which makes it laborious for her to breathe. She also has quite a bit of inflammation in her airway, so is very congested. Blood work proved this to be a secondary infection compounded on the heaves, so she will be started on antibiotics. Her respiratory difficulties will be treated with Albuterol initially, to open her airways and make breathing easier.

2) The most amazing, and perhaps the most important part of the work-up in terms of her chances at survival, is the fact that her liver enzymes were not significantly elevated. This was of great concern to the vet and she was pleasantly surprised when they returned relatively normal.

Buttercup will remain at the veterinary hospital for at least a week before she is transferred to her foster home. This will allow the doctors to address her multiple health issues in a stepwise fashion which will reduce the amount of stress on the mare.

CMHR really could not ask for a better situation for Buttercup. She is being closely tended by a caring staff of veterinarians, has a wonderful foster home in her future, and though it will require months of rehab, CMHR is keeping its fingers crossed that in the months to come, we will be able to share her success story with all of the concerned people on the LB Forum. Your contributions have made this type of work possible (often expensive, as you can well imagine), and your continued support of CMHR will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you Diane, thank you Forum members, and thank you Buttercup for having the spirit and will to survive despite all the odds stacked against you!

Robin C

CMHR Director


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh what a wonderful outcome. I've got tears. What a wonderful story and I pry Buttercup will mend beautifully. Thanks for the update Robin.


----------



## angie21467 (Jun 24, 2004)

How wonderful for Buttercup. Please keep us posted.


----------



## KrazyHorses (Jul 11, 2004)

Haven't heard any updates on Buttercup?

Is she OK?

Please let me know. I am afraid something has happened to her and that is why no update has been posted. . .


----------



## Black Magic (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks for posting Robin...

God Bless you guys for taking such good care of Buttercup. I'm so glad things are looking up for her.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 11, 2004)

Krazy

robin is out of town but will update us again when she gets back. The last time she updated us in email she was still doing well! I do think there was another update posted on the big forum.

kay


----------



## virginia (Jul 11, 2004)

Robin is away at the Julep Cup which is why there has been no update. She will probably post in the next day or two. As far as we know, Buttercup is doing fine.

Ginny


----------



## KrazyHorses (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks, I didn't know she was OOT. I found the update from 6/30 (don't know how I missed it).

I am so anxious to hear about her it is hard to be patient. We all miss her. My kids say a prayer for her every night and ask when she's coming back.

It would have been selfish to keep her. She is so special it is hard to describe until you experience it. Might sound weird, but I think of her like a magical little unicorn (without the horn of course).

This all happened for a reason. I'll bet everyone who has come in contact with her since she left here will probably tell you something similar. She touches you deep inside and makes you feel good. She was MEANT to come in contact with each person along her road to recovery (for reasons we will never know).

She's one SPECIAL little girl!!

and, Robin,. . .photos please when you get the chance!


----------



## kaykay (Jul 13, 2004)

Robin says the exact same thing about how this horse has touched everyone so deeply!


----------



## Robin_C (Jul 16, 2004)

As you can see, Buttercup is alive and well and under the care of a wonderful team made up of concerned CMHR members and their associates! After nine days in the care of a veterinary clinic, Buttercup arrived at her foster home in Brooksville, FL. She ooh'd and aah'd over her private grass-filled paddock and loves her big stall with the fan during the day. When I visited with her on July 15 she looked like she had been to the horsie salon with her abundance of mane all poufed up like a poodle (for once I did NOT have my camera



). She was perky and interactive and best of all, eager to eat her dinner!

She is currently being watched over by my personal vet who visits with her every 14 days to monitor her improvement and overall health. For now, Buttercup is stable and doing as well as she probably has in a long time. Her breathing problem with the heaves is 80% improved. She likely has scar tissue in her lungs which will prevent 100% improvement, but she is off all her breathing medications and has clear lung sounds. Unfortunately, since her lungs have cleared the vet has made another discovery. Buttercup has a heart murmur which is likely the base cause of all her problems. Her resting heart rate is double what it should be so her system is in constant hyperdrive -- thus the severe weight loss. In short, she has a degree of heart disease which she was probably born with and now has a degree of heart failure. Treatment plans are for medication alone to decrease the workload on her heart and keep her comfortable. We're hoping that Buttercup will be with us for a long time to come, but with this condition, predicting her ultimate lifespan is not possible.

What we DO know is that right now Buttercup is holding her own, is happy as a clam, enjoying the company of her foster parents and the many minis who visit with her through her pasture fence. Who could ask for anything more for this courageous little mini?



Diane - I think I saw her blowing you a kiss as I was leaving yesterday.





Robin C


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks so much for the update; she looks like she understands that she is finally being taken care of, by loving people. You guys are the best!


----------



## Mona (Jul 16, 2004)

Awwww, that poor little girl. I am so happy that help is on the way for her!! Good Luck with Buttercup!


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome!!!


----------



## KrazyHorses (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh what a relief to see a picture of my dear, sweet, little Buttercup!

She looks just like a little Angel to me.





We can't change the fact that she has some serious health conditions. The most important thing is that she is with people who love and care for her.

She deserves the very best of everything (and all the pampering she can get)!

Three cheers for CMHR!!! You guys are the BEST!!!





Thanks for keeping us informed, Robin!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Jul 16, 2004)

Thank you so much for the update. She has been on my mind. That picture is wonderful. Look at her face!!! Oh yes this girl knows she is loved and is thriving on it. You are her angel and she is yours


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jul 17, 2004)

She is a sweetheart and she looks so happy...........and she sure shines............awesome job.............


----------



## Black Magic (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks for the wonderful pictures Robin. You're the best. Every time I hear more about Buttercup.. it just brings tears to my eyes. She looks so happy and loved in that photo. How wonderful that you could catch that in a photo!

Give her hugs and kisses for me and the kids,

God Bless,

Lynn W


----------

